# A real embarassing qestions? can u help?



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi guys, hope you are all well.... I have a real embarassing question thats been playing on my mind for months and months and have never aksed anybody about this.....

Q.) When me and DH have sex   at the end when he ejaculates (cums) LOL.... this always pours out almost immediatley, and for some unknown reason seems to pour hours for literaly hours later, i mean hours and hours and im starting to think that with only 1 tube maybe this is why its taking 5 years ttc and still never any prenancy.

1) Can anybody tell me why this happens and is this normal

2) Does this happen to anybody else? or is it just me?

3) Is this why at 28 years old i have never been pregnant after 5 years ttc

If all tha semen is pouring out (loads of it) surely its not going where it should be..........


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Leighsa

Am I brave in being the first to answer ... I don't know, but this is what I think:

If you saw in a jar what is produced at each ejaculate you would wonder why this still comes from you hours after intercourse.  Try it and see  

I hate having intercourse before work or for example xmas day for me was ovulatiion time and I couldn't bear having it come from me (wirthout warning) during the day so I waited until I got home early evening.

Have you tried the handstands hunni


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ejaculate is only about 3-5 mls but you will also have secretions!

Try the pillow under the bum, to tilt you backwards, legs up in the air on the bed, handstands etc!!  

Good Luck


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol.... you are brave being the 1st to answer.....when you ask have i seen how much is produced in a jar........ surely it cant be that much, my dh would die if i handed him a jar and said fill this LOL....

Is it alot then?
I havent tried handstands i would probably collapse trying that after having sex..... LOL how do you do it, against the wall? that would give dh something to laugh about. he he he

So do you think this is normal,


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It is normal to lose some ... try tilting your bum/pelvis backwards for a while after intercourse with a supporting pillow and see if that helps, it gives the swimmers more chance to reach their destination tilted the right way


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I have tried tha so many times, i can be there with a pillow under me for up to an hours and then ill cuddle upto DH, but even hours later it still happens, he he he, guess ill try for longer....

Am i the only one who has this problem?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

there was one FF girl who used to    and fall asleep with her legs up the wall upside in bed and wake up that way in the morning- can't remember if it did the trick
L x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is normal for us all, im pretty sure

legs in the air etc is a load of rubbish, if you are gona get pregnant you will


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol.  it seems as if that COULD probably work as if they are in the air then sureloy the sperm can swim faster to where they need to be. 

To be honest i have tried this mant times and can only last 5 minutes as find this so uncofortable.  I guess your right if it happens then it happens.

Thanks for the replies guys
Speak to you soon
Love Leighsa
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes its normal for it to come out after, where else is it going to go, plus the sperm is carried by the semen. I agree with Kara if your going to get pg you will wheather your on your head or legs in the air after.

Remember when you are sexually aroused you produce and come liquid, this comes out too just like discharge. I have had some come out straight away and some decides to come out hours later when i forgot to but a panty liner on


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Kelly hun, i was starting to think tha this wass only me, now im assured that this is perfectly normal, he he he!!!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ive just seen this   it is normal lovey dont worry.dont forget some of it is yours     your secresions(wr sp) aswell.dont forget the sperm are in a liquid and its mainly the liquid thats left over that comes out.the sperm that have the strength go up and into your cervix and whats left over has to come out.we have tried alsorts ie hips up,legs up ect and still had loads come out.as one of the ladies said youd never think that much would end up coming out after seeing how little actually comes out by loking in a pot   sorry if this has too much info.i know its a nightmare   such a messy thing whilst trying ttc.lots of luck       


hayley


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL. Thanks hun for the info and not to worry about being too much info, LOL the more info the better...... 
Im just glad im not the only one it happens to, i started to think this is why i have never ever been PG at 28yrs of age...... (and never taken  the pill)


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG - I am so glad you asked that question because it happens to me all the time. 

I too was thinking it was only me as no-one else seems to mention that. I have tried the pillow under the bum and the legs against the wall - all that I had was headache  and pins and needles in my feet!!! Think it was the lack of blood!!

I agree with the others if it is meant to happen then it will but it doesn't stop us trying and making a fool out of ourselves. Well at least it gives DH something to laugh about  

Liz XXX


----------

